# Igf-1 Inj Locations on Chest/Delt/Bicep



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi

My situation is as follows after 6 years of natural training I tore my right pectorial partially from my ribcage but prior was feeling some overall tightness in my upper body leading up to the tear.

After the tear I was told by my GP to just take time off so I did for roughly 3-4 months - during this time all of the muscles on the front of my upper body started tightening up - to the point where i was feeling like my front delts were tearing themselves off - after getting physio tightness in chest/delts have more or less dissapated however extreme tightness in biceps is remaining after a back training session (I don't and have never specifically trained arms) and the muscle body on my biceps has shortened and not stopped despite physio and hundreds of pounds worth of DTM.

They originally started at insertion - now however I can place 3 fingers on my right bicep tendon!! after a year of this and despite only being 19 i've decided to go for some IGF-1 shots in the hope of somehow remedating the situation - I doubt that I'll ever be able to compete again but would just like to be able to train pain free so the question regarding shots is :

How should I set my pins up in order to hit delts, chest and both heads of the bicep in one week?

and

What dosage should I use if my only goal is recovery?

Thanks

C


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

thereisnoexit said:


> Hi
> 
> My situation is as follows after 6 years of natural training I tore my right pectorial partially from my ribcage but prior was feeling some overall tightness in my upper body leading up to the tear.
> 
> ...


Something like 20 or 30mcg bi-laterally into the intended muscle should work for around 10-15 weeks dependant on how much is used ( due to cell saruration). IGF is not completely site specific. I've never injected into my pec as A) i always prioritise my tricep as this is where i'm lacking most, and B) shooting into my tri's and shoulders will hit the pecs just fine.

You can also shoot unilaterally but split two different muscle groups, for instance left pec and right tricep one week, and then right pec and left tricep the next.

Don't expect to see quick results, it takes a long time to grow and mature new cells, but it does work and i have heard of some good results in cases such as yours.

See here.... http://www.spotinjections.com/ for site injection techniques.


----------



## thereisnoexit (Aug 26, 2009)

That site doesnt appear to have front and rear delt inj sites, do you know of one that does?

10-15 weeks has come as a bit of a surprise, is that injing consecutively or a time frame for recovery? I'm seeing quite alot about IGF-1 only working for up 21-28 days on the trot?


----------



## DanJ (Sep 12, 2008)

thereisnoexit said:


> That site doesnt appear to have front and rear delt inj sites, do you know of one that does?
> 
> 10-15 weeks has come as a bit of a surprise, is that injing consecutively or a time frame for recovery? I'm seeing quite alot about IGF-1 only working for up 21-28 days on the trot?


There's no need to inject front or rear delts seperately as IGF is not purely site specific.

If IGF is taken daily then yes cell saturation will happen much quicker, this is magnified if you up the mcg's. One box would typically last 75 days (25 on, 25 off, 25 on @ 20mcgs a day), but reducing the amount/frequency can prolong its useful life before saturation. Me personally, i would only use it on training days into the muscle worked, so would shoot 30mcgs 3 x a week.

As it has been proven that IGF is most effective when shot either pre/post workout in the worked muscle, i see no need for you to use it everyday. Some do, but for me personally, that would generally be for the fat loss benefits that come with it.


----------

